
Why We’ll Need a Universal Basic Income - rbanffy
http://robertreich.org/post/151111696805
======
byoung2
_The economy we’re heading toward could offer millions of people more free
time to do what they want to do instead of what they have to do to earn a
living._

Looks like Keynes wasn't far off with his prediction in 1928.
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/05/26/no-
time](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/05/26/no-time)

Though I suspect we'll find some other way to spend our time and earn money
doing it.

